# Stuffing for a Sealed SDX12



## BrianBuan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello I am currently in the process of building a sealed enclosure with the dimesions of 18"x18"x18" as recommended by CSS for their SDX12 driver. I have the box complete and am currently doing trim work in preparation to clad 4 sides in maple. I don't know how to get pictures loaded up or I would throw a few on to show you what this baby looks like. I am super excited to see the final result but am taking my time to do a really good job (be even more excited if it turns out like I picture in my head). Anyway I am just curious if anyone can tell me how much stuffing if any I should be putting in the enclosure before I install the BASH 500 Watt Amp to seal it up at the end?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

For a small enclosure you don't really need to stuff it, However if you do the rule of thumb is 1 lb per cu ft.
You cannot post pics until after 5 posts. To post a pic use either Alt + X or the Go Advanced button below the text box.

-Bill


----------



## BrianBuan (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Bill for your response. What would, if any, be the benefits to stuffing the enclosure. I am possibly missing out on sound quality if I don't?:yikes:


----------



## BrianBuan (Apr 9, 2013)

Here are a couple of photos, now that I have figured out how to get them here


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is coming along nicely, I look forward to your impressions when you get it finished. 

As for your question, stuffing will make the enclosure look bigger to the driver. But for a small sealed enclosure the difference is minimal.
For a larger enclosure you add lining as well to stop reflected sound coming back out through the driver cone, again this would not be an issue with your design.


----------



## BrianBuan (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry for my absence. I have been awefully tardy. I guess you get one very fun project completed and you move right on to the next. I have a couple of finished pictures of my build. I have been playing some music and movies with it and haven't experimented to much with postioning. However one thing I have noticed and am a bit concerned about is a clipping. We were watching a movie when it got heavy on bass and and the woofer clips is the best way to describe it. What would cause this and what would I do to correct.


----------

